# Maus quittiert nach einiger Zeit ihren Dienst

## .maverick

Wie schon im Titel steht, geht die USB-Maus (Mouseman Dual Optical) nach einiger (scheinbar völlig zufälliger) Zeit einfach aus, sogar deren Licht. Dasselbe hatte ich schonmal mit der Tastatur (ebenfalls USB, Cherry Cymotion Master), aber erst ein einziges Mal, während es bei der Maus relativ regelmäßig passiert.

Wenn sie nun aus ist, muss ich den USB-Stecker rausziehen und neu einstecken, dann funktioniert wieder alles normal.

Kernel Log:

```

May 27 20:33:06 [kernel] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

May 27 20:33:07 [kernel] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3

May 27 20:33:07 [kernel] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

May 27 20:46:18 [kernel] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 4

May 27 20:46:19 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: IRQ INTR_SF lossage

May 27 20:46:22 [kernel] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

May 27 20:46:22 [kernel] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input4

May 27 20:46:22 [kernel] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1
```

(2 Vorkommnisse)

Kernel Config:

```

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

```

An der Maus selber liegt es wohl nicht, die funktioniert unter Windows tadellos (auch über längeren Zeitraum), genau wie die Tastatur. Gibt's dafür eine Lösung?

----------

## .maverick

Niemand, der wenigstens das selbe Problem hat?  :Neutral: 

----------

## Inte

Schau mal, ob Deine Maus jetzt unter /dev/input/mouse[012] liegt. Bei mir schmiert die in letzter Zeit auch ab, wird wieder gefunden und als neues Device angelegt. Irgendwas ist da mit meiner USB-Wechselplatte (mit integriertem Hub) im argen.

```
May 24 18:18:26 stalker hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

May 24 18:18:26 stalker usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2

May 24 18:18:26 stalker ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c404_noserial_if0

May 24 18:18:26 stalker ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c404_noserial

May 24 18:18:26 stalker usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

May 24 18:18:26 stalker ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c404_noserial

May 24 18:18:26 stalker ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c404_noserial wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

May 24 18:18:26 stalker input: Logitech Trackball as /class/input/input4

May 24 18:18:26 stalker input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Trackball] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

May 24 18:18:26 stalker ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c404_noserial_if0

May 24 18:18:26 stalker ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c404_noserial_if0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...
```

Als dreckigen Workaround hab ich die Maus jetzt einfach zweimal in die xorg.conf eingetragen.

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "Buttons"      "5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option "Buttons"      "5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "DefaultLayout"

    Screen 0 "Default Screen"

    Screen 1 "Second Screen" RightOf "Default Screen"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## firefly

Inte: funktioniert das denn überhaupt, denn wenn ich mich richtig erinnere fügt der XServer, beim starten, die Devices nicht zu dem Serverlayout  hinzu wenn er das device(/dev/*)

entweder nicht finden kann oder beim initialisieren des device was schiefgegangen ist.

----------

## Inte

Das geht schon. Ich hatte nur vergessen den Symlink mouse1 -> mouse0 zu erwähnen, der im Bedarfsfall automatisch von udev überschrieben wird. Wie gesagt, das ist ein dreckiger Workaround und ob .maverick das identische Problem hat, weiß ich ja noch nicht. Nur die Auswirkungen scheinen auf den ersten Blick die Gleichen zu sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 :Wink:  sowas ähnliches mache ich auch auf meinem laptop. Nur das ich hier den symlink usbmouse von /dev/mice zu dem entsprechenden device der USB-mouse umbiege.

----------

## .maverick

Hmm, ich glaub das wars nicht. Gerade ist das ganze übrigens wieder passiert, die Tastatur war ebenfalls eingefroren, und beim Raus und wieder Reinstecken der Maus ist dann auch noch der X-Server abgestürzt  :Confused: 

dmesg:

```
spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: IRQ INTR_SF lossage

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000000 RIP:

<ffffffff80357c21>{mousedev_release+97}

PGD 3b256067 PUD 3ee2a067 PMD 0

Oops: 0000 [1] PREEMPT

CPU 0

/// Ein feiner Stacktrace vom X-Server

 <6>usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

```

Was habe ich unter der ersten Zeile zu verstehen? Werden mehr Informationen benötigt?

----------

## .maverick

thread->push();

----------

## .maverick

Argh, das Problem existiert immernoch und ist mit 2.6.19 sogar noch schlimmer geworden. Ein Wiedereinstecken bleibt jetzt wirkungslos...

Bitte helft mir, ich will nicht nur wegen so nem Quark zurück zu Windows oder meine Geräte über PS/2 anschließen.

----------

## mrsteven

Was sagt 

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

?

----------

## Finswimmer

Als Test probier bitte mal eine andere USB Maus.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Vieleicht hat auch das Board eine Macke.

----------

## .maverick

@mrsteven:

```
           CPU0       

  0:     361668   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:         12   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  6:          5   IO-APIC-edge      floppy

  7:          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0

  9:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          3   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:        865   IO-APIC-edge      libata

 15:        835   IO-APIC-edge      libata

 16:      19554   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth0, nvidia

 17:      54097   IO-APIC-fasteoi   EMU10K1, ra0

 20:       9353   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb3

 21:        375   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb2

 22:          4   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

 23:      30640   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata

NMI:        203 

LOC:     361528 

ERR:          0

```

@Finswimmer:

Naja, es passiert genauso mit meiner Tastatur ...

Ich hab grad keine andere Maus zur Verfügung, ich werd mal schauen, ob ich eine auftreiben kann.

@Vortex375:

Ist nicht zu hoffen  :Wink: 

Es hat mit früher mit Linux funktioniert und mit Windows ebenfalls. Aber hättest du einen Vorschlag, wie man das testen kann?

----------

## mrsteven

Eigentlich dürfte es nicht davon kommen, aber schmeiß mal testweise den Treiber für den Parallelport aus dem Kernel.

----------

